# Archangel website is up!



## Clark Kent (Jan 15, 2009)

*Archangel website is up!
By Wolf Braun - 01-15-2009 02:56 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

"Since the beginning of history they have been here, fighting the constant battle between good and evil. Always in shadow, never in the open.

The Demons learned long ago that the best way to survive was to assume positions of power in the human world, and they did. Business, politics, entertainment, no matter the field, you can see their influence, as well as that of their allies.

Opposing them and their goal of Hell on Earth are the avatars of the Archangels. Stronger, faster and nearly unkillable compared to humans, they are on the on the front lines of this vitual Cold War. Their objective, to root out the evil and destroy it."

www.archangelonthenet.com


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 15, 2009)

Takea look at it.  I love the intro.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds like _The Prophecy_.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks very cool. How do I get cast as "Guest demon #2"? :lol:


----------



## stickarts (Jan 16, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jan 16, 2009)

Musics cool.


----------



## Steve (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't get it.  I looked at home so I could see the intro... and still didn't get it.  Can someone give me the "for dummies" explanation of what this is about?


----------



## Kreth (Jan 16, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> I don't get it.  I looked at home so I could see the intro... and still didn't get it.  Can someone give me the "for dummies" explanation of what this is about?


Angels vs. demons, hopefully with lotsa action and gore...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 16, 2009)

It's an upcoming independant series with the premise given on the site.  With a bit of luck it could get the same sort of success that Sanctuary has (tho' of course it doesn't have Amanda Tapping involved so maybe not ... or is that just me ).


----------



## Steve (Jan 16, 2009)

Kreth said:


> Angels vs. demons, hopefully with lotsa action and gore...


I don't know what that is... Angels Vs. Demons... was that a video game or something? Should I know it? I feel so out of the loop! You guys seem familiar with it already, but is that from previous buzz or is this a part of an established mythology (other than the obvious religious one)?

Add from edit:  Sukerkin... what's Sanctuary?  Man, I totally suck!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 16, 2009)

The short version is, a war between the highest level of Angel and their forces, against the forces of Darkness.  I've read some of the script and it sounds pretty good.  Can't say more than that though.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 16, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Sukerkin... what's Sanctuary?


 
Here's the home site for "Sanctuary":

http://www.sanctuaryforall.com/TheShow/Synopsis.php

It's really good and one of the handful of things on TV I make the time to sit down and watch (the others being "Top Gear", "Survivors", "Dr. Who", "Sarah Connor Chronicles" and "Heroes" (and "Lost" when it comes back on).


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 16, 2009)

Site's great, Bob.  There's a little too much "to be determined" -- but that's not your fault.  The idea & premise is interesting...  We'll see where it goes.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 16, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> I don't know what that is... Angels Vs. Demons... was that a video game or something? Should I know it? I feel so out of the loop! You guys seem familiar with it already, but is that from previous buzz or is this a part of an established mythology (other than the obvious religious one)?
> 
> Add from edit: Sukerkin... what's Sanctuary? Man, I totally suck!


 
Actually your not alone I have no idea what those are either



Bob Hubbard said:


> The short version is, a war between the highest level of Angel and their forces, against the forces of Darkness. I've read some of the script and it sounds pretty good. Can't say more than that though.


 
OK so I am guessing it is not a video game, is it a TV show, Movie or a Web thing?



Sukerkin said:


> Here's the home site for "Sanctuary":
> 
> http://www.sanctuaryforall.com/TheShow/Synopsis.php
> 
> It's really good and one of the handful of things on TV I make the time to sit down and watch (the others being "Top Gear", "Survivors", "Dr. Who", "Sarah Connor Chronicles" and "Heroes" (and "Lost" when it comes back on).


 
OK so Sanctuary is a tv show...thanks...

What the heck is Archangel


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh! So it's kind of like an ongoing series w/ different contributors? Sort of like all those Star Wars books post Return of the Jedi; where new stories are created but follow an agreed-upon canon?

That's so Constantine-ey. I love that comic book.


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks cool.  Looking forward to seeing how it shapes up.

David


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 16, 2009)

Fan film, possibly a series.


----------

